# College Licensing and CLC.com



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone had any good dealings with this company? Everyone I talk to says they are very hard to work with and getting license through them is almost impossible for small companies.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't dealt with them personally, but I previously worked for a company that was licensed to design, print and sell college merchandise. They have a downloadable application on their website. But yes, it is challenging to get a license as a small company. You typically need to have legit production and distribution capabilities to get a license.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You might be better off going to the institution you want to do stuff for and just get permission from them. I noticed UCLA is on the list but you can go to them directly and do the same thing for $30


----------



## JohnyCash3000 (Oct 2, 2009)

forget them, its better to just go to the school that you want to work with and make a deal with them, if that fails there is always the fraternity houses and they are the best, I have reorders every year from them and they are great. unless you are pushing 100 screens a day, then you should get licensed.


----------

